# Saving HDR from photoshop



## Big

I have tried messing around with HDR in photoshop but how do you save it as a jpeg?

Thanks
-BIG


----------



## Dwig

Big said:


> I have tried messing around with HDR in photoshop but how do you save it as a jpeg?
> 
> Thanks
> -BIG



JPEG doesn't support the bit depth of a true HDR image. In order to save an HDR image or a 16bpp (Bits Per Pixel if B&W or Bits per color Per Pixel if color) image as a JPEG it must first be converted to an 8bpp image.

In Photoshop, you can do this two ways. One is to use Image/Mode to convert to "8-bit" and then when you "Save as..." JPEG will be an available option. The other is to let PS do the mode conversion on the fly by using "Save for Web and Devices..." ("Save for Web..." in older versions) instead of "Save" or "Save as...". Either way, the output JPEG will be an ordinary 8bpp image.


----------



## Big

Sweet! Thanks! I had it changed to 16 bits but I guess I had to go lower.


----------

